# AAA based lights



## etc (Jan 23, 2017)

Need several AAA based lights for gifts. Lumens or tint don't make a huge difference I suppose.

They have to run well on Eneloops AAA cells. 

Ideally around $10-12 each. Maybe 2xAAA models for most lumens or 3xAAA.


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 23, 2017)

AFAIK GearBest is still selling the BLF 348 single AAA light with the Nichea emitter for around $10. For a few dollars less you can get its CREE cousin as well. If you watch for coupons here or on BLF you can usually find the Lumintop Tool for around the same price.

For 2xAAA the Lumintop IYP365 is a nice and classy penlight style light. Lumintop also sells the Worm, which is a single AAA keychain light that is available in several colors.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 23, 2017)

Home Depot has coast 1aaa's in twin packs for $10. 
Twisty on from the tailcap and they are about the size of a 1aa.
I gotta warn ya the domed lens causes a blue ring around the beam but the non flashaholic will be amazed at the throw. 
Easily lights up objects at 50'. Looks like a spotlight.


----------



## etc (Jan 23, 2017)

A link or a pic for me to visualize it? I am kind of a visual person.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 23, 2017)

Here ya go...




Versus a Solitaire LED.
All plastic body with a removeable clip. The twisty tailcap is great for pocket carry and signaling.

But the beam... tell us about the beam...




Solitaire focused to spot about 35' from the door.
Pic was cropped.




The Coast, same distance.

Here's why...







What's old is new again... WW1 issued lights



The incan of long ago resulted in a white ring.

I took the lens out and it makes a real fine mule with about 25 blumens.
2 for $10 with copper top batteries...


----------



## gravelmonkey (Jan 23, 2017)

+1 on the BLF 348 either in Nichia or Cree flavour. Single mode, classy little lights.


----------



## etc (Jan 23, 2017)

i will check out home depot.


----------



## bykfixer (Jan 23, 2017)

It looks a lot less like a freak of nature in real life...
But not by much. lol

Just tell 'em it's secret technology traded to us by the Russians in exchange for Hillary Clintons email password or something...
Right now about 50% of Americans would actually believe that. lol. 

Nah, really check 'em out. I disassembled the bezel and it appears with some imagination these things could be tweaked for a brighter output and better tint.




An actual end user servicable $5 flashlight.


----------



## jabe1 (Jan 23, 2017)

If you just want something basic that will last them forever, get Fenix e01s. Nothing special, but deemed the cockroach of flashlights.


----------



## gurdygurds (Jan 23, 2017)

God bless your buns jabe1. E01 is the ONLY light that GOD designed from start to finish and it's the bees knees. Get a bunch, give the bunch away, and revel in the happiness you have brought to the masses. Fenix E01.....it's the tastiest.


jabe1 said:


> If you just want something basic that will last them forever, get Fenix e01s. Nothing special, but deemed the cockroach of flashlights.


----------



## Jimnev (Jan 25, 2017)

I have to say I'm in love with my Olight I3E's (plural) I was so impressed I now have one on all 3 motorcycle keyrings and all 3 of the four wheeled vehicles. Tuff little light, AAA, affordable and the best thing - BRIGHT! A great little light for the money


----------



## eh4 (Jan 26, 2017)

Thrunite Ti3 are pretty nice at around 15$, -if a battery efficient moonlight mode first is appreciated.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 5, 2017)

jabe1 said:


> If you just want something basic that will last them forever, get Fenix e01s. Nothing special, but deemed the cockroach of flashlights.



My Fenix E01, attached to my Victorinox Executive, has been living in my right-front-pocket for many many years now. The Fenix E01 is the best light to fire on a single AAA cell that other single celled AAA lights can not use. Years ago, I did a test on the lowest voltage cell in which the E01 could fire, but I forget the number. It was/is the best light in this area. That why I keep it on my person.


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 5, 2017)

To this day I still go back and read your early E01 posts Nascar. :twothumbs I love my E01s more than ever now. Love the simplicity and reliability. QUOTE=this_is_nascar;5047444]My Fenix E01, attached to my Victorinox Executive, has been living in my right-front-pocket for many many years now. The Fenix E01 is the best light to fire on a single AAA cell that other single celled AAA lights can not use. Years ago, I did a test on the lowest voltage cell in which the E01 could fire, but I forget the number. It was/is the best light in this area. That why I keep it on my person.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dgbrookman (Feb 5, 2017)

People here love their E01's but I find the typical reaction from a non-flashoholic is "why would anyone want such a dim little light with that ugly purple beam?" So if you're giving them to non-flashoholics there may be better choices.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 6, 2017)

gurdygurds said:


> To this day I still go back and read your early E01 posts Nascar. :twothumbs I love my E01s more than ever now. Love the simplicity and reliability. QUOTE=this_is_nascar;5047444]My Fenix E01, attached to my Victorinox Executive, has been living in my right-front-pocket for many many years now. The Fenix E01 is the best light to fire on a single AAA cell that other single celled AAA lights can not use. Years ago, I did a test on the lowest voltage cell in which the E01 could fire, but I forget the number. It was/is the best light in this area. That why I keep it on my person.


[/QUOTE]
Thanks. Glad to hear this.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 6, 2017)

dgbrookman said:


> People here love their E01's but I find the typical reaction from a non-flashoholic is "why would anyone want such a dim little light with that ugly purple beam?" So if you're giving them to non-flashoholics there may be better choices.



Depends on your intent. Like I said, you won't find any other AAA light on the market that will fire with so little voltage. The Arc was the closest competitor. This matters in an emergency or survival situation. In addition all of the multi level lights use battery, even while off.


----------



## lstmichel (Feb 6, 2017)

etc said:


> Need several AAA based lights for gifts. Lumens or tint don't make a huge difference I suppose.
> 
> They have to run well on Eneloops AAA cells.
> 
> Ideally around $10-12 each. Maybe 2xAAA models for most lumens or 3xAAA.



consider the coast HP1 - aaa or 10440 - about $8 on amazon
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IEMUOWU/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## dgbrookman (Feb 7, 2017)

The HP1 runs on AA, not AAA.


----------



## Mr Baz (Feb 7, 2017)

It's not perfect but the Thorfire PF04 was pretty good when I reviewed it recently quite a good top end power output
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tl-rmR567m4


----------



## lstmichel (Feb 7, 2017)

dgbrookman said:


> The HP1 runs on AA, not AAA.



yes it does sorry about that - I was actually thinking ultraTac K18 but I typed in HP1 - doH
The ultratac K18 is about $30 however


----------



## JerryM (Feb 8, 2017)

I like the Mini Singfire SF for less than $5.00. http://www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_131992.html
I prefer it to the Nichia 219.
http://www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_227504.html.

Jerry


----------



## etc (Feb 8, 2017)

I think I've realized I want the 2xAAA or even 3xAAA configuration.


----------



## lstmichel (Feb 8, 2017)

etc said:


> I think I've realized I want the 2xAAA or even 3xAAA configuration.



there are a bazillion 3xAAA lights - all cheap because all you need is a resistor to drop the 3x1.5 (4.5) voltage to match the typical 3.0-3.6v LEDs
these are probably the least expensive lights around ...


----------



## iamlucky13 (Feb 9, 2017)

lstmichel said:


> there are a bazillion 3xAAA lights - all cheap because all you need is a resistor to drop the 3x1.5 (4.5) voltage to match the typical 3.0-3.6v LEDs
> these are probably the least expensive lights around ...



I don't think those would make very remarkable gift lights because of their typically low quality, extremely inconsistent output as the battery state of charge declines, and the fact that most people seem to already have a few of this type. 3xAAA could make for good lights with a halfway decent driver, but the overwhelming majority can't have much said of them other than that they (usually) produce light.

Also, I'm sure the original poster must already be aware of these lights, but is looking for something better. I'm curious myself to see what this forum turns up.


----------



## lstmichel (Feb 9, 2017)

iamlucky13 said:


> I don't think those would make very remarkable gift lights because of their typically low quality, extremely inconsistent output as the battery state of charge declines, and the fact that most people seem to already have a few of this type. 3xAAA could make for good lights with a halfway decent driver, but the overwhelming majority can't have much said of them other than that they (usually) produce light.
> 
> Also, I'm sure the original poster must already be aware of these lights, but is looking for something better. I'm curious myself to see what this forum turns up.



the only quality 3xaaa lights I have ever found are coast lights - the PX20, PX25 are $20 approx. on Amazon


----------



## etc (Feb 9, 2017)

I don't want these Walmart 3.99 special 3xAAA lights.. 

Maglite makes a 2xAAA lite, that's always a safe bet. what's wrong with it, the led version?


----------



## LeanBurn (Feb 9, 2017)

Thrunite T01 - Lumintop Worm - Olight i3E


----------



## iamlucky13 (Feb 10, 2017)

etc said:


> I don't want these Walmart 3.99 special 3xAAA lights..
> 
> Maglite makes a 2xAAA lite, that's always a safe bet. what's wrong with it, the led version?



It usually sells for a couple dollars outside your stated price range.

Maglites are generally ok, and almost everybody is familiar with the brand. I would definitely be more comfortable gifting a Maglite than one of the bargain 3xAAA lights.

I don't have a 2xAAA, but I have one of the 2xAA issued by my work. It's a bit cool for my taste, but not bad. It has a very narrow hotspot at ideal focus, so it's definitely a thrower. At the best focus, the beam is relatively free of artifacts, but zooming out, it gets ringy, and I think you lose a fair amount of output. Obviously, most users aren't as picky as I am, because it has pretty consistently good reviews..

Mine has an occasional problem with poor contact that results in reduced output. A shake usually fixes it for a while. I never bothered trying to get it warrantied since it's not mine personally, and it's also been custom laser engraved with my employer's logo.

My experience with its output seems in line with the graph linked here - Definite room for improvement, but much more consistent than typical 3 x AAA lights:
http://www.led-resource.com/2012/12/mini-maglite-2aaa-led-flashlight-review/


----------



## sbslider (Feb 16, 2017)

this_is_nascar said:


> My Fenix E01, attached to my Victorinox Executive, has been living in my right-front-pocket for many many years now. The Fenix E01 is the best light to fire on a single AAA cell that other single celled AAA lights can not use. Years ago, I did a test on the lowest voltage cell in which the E01 could fire, but I forget the number. It was/is the best light in this area. That why I keep it on my person.





this_is_nascar said:


> Edit #4: If I had any doubts at all that the Fenix E01 was going replace my Arc-DS as an EDC, those doubts have just been put to rest. This finding is simply amazing as far as I'm concerned. One of things that I always liked about the Arc is the ability to fire on a very low cell. I've seen the Arc fire on cells that were in the .7/.8 volt range. I always considered this to be a big deal for me, especially since the Arc is many times the only light I have on my possession. I just happened to do a test with a cell that metered at .41-volts standing voltage. I tried it in every Arc that I own and as expected didn't fire. I then took this same cell and put it in the E01 that I've been testing the light fired. I was simply blown-away by this. I metered the cell again and it should the same .41-volts. I then tried it in the other (3) E01's that I have and it fire in every one. You've got to be freakin' kidding me. Way to go on that circuit Fenix.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Feb 16, 2017)

There is no advantage in having lights that run below 1.0v when using eneloops in them as there is almost no capacity left at that voltage to begin with.


----------



## TKC (Feb 16, 2017)

*Here are my 3 AAA lights:
1. McGizmo Sapphire.
2. SF Titan Plus.
3. Lumintop Ti. Tool.
*


----------



## xxo (Feb 16, 2017)

etc said:


> I don't want these Walmart 3.99 special 3xAAA lights..
> 
> Maglite makes a 2xAAA lite, that's always a safe bet. what's wrong with it, the led version?



Nothing wrong with the 2AAA LED mini Mags at all, kind of a sleeper and a very good value for $15 or so. Pretty simple to operate (1 mode twisty), reasonably bright for a light intended to run on alakalines (though it will also run fine on eneloops or energizer lithiums). There can be a bit of a tint lottery with these, though most people won't notice such things.

Don't forget you can also get the 1 AAA Mag LED Solitaire for around $10, that makes a great gift that most people will actually use if they put it on their key ring.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks for finding and posting.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 16, 2017)

Lynx_Arc said:


> There is no advantage in having lights that run below 1.0v when using eneloops in them as there is almost no capacity left at that voltage to begin with.


This statement is meaningless to those of us that don't run rechargeable cells. For people, such as myself, that have only one light on their person, rechargeable cells are not a wise choice. Having a light that fires on such low voltage is a huge plus.


----------



## sbslider (Feb 16, 2017)

this_is_nascar said:


> Thanks for finding and posting.


You're welcome. It was fun reading through all the different tests you ran on that humble light. Even more amazing that the commentary continued on for like 14 pages!


----------



## gurdygurds (Feb 16, 2017)

Agreed. Posts and threads like those turned me into an E01 junkie!


sbslider said:


> You're welcome. It was fun reading through all the different tests you ran on that humble light. Even more amazing that the commentary continued on for like 14 pages!


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 17, 2017)

this_is_nascar said:


> This statement is meaningless to those of us that don't run rechargeable cells. For people, such as myself, that have only one light on their person, rechargeable cells are not a wise choice. Having a light that fires on such low voltage is a huge plus.


In re-reading this this morning, I don't care for my tone in the 1st sentence. I didn't mean for it to sound the way it did.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Feb 17, 2017)

sbslider said:


> You're welcome. It was fun reading through all the different tests you ran on that humble light. Even more amazing that the commentary continued on for like 14 pages!


Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Feb 17, 2017)

this_is_nascar said:


> This statement is meaningless to those of us that don't run rechargeable cells. For people, such as myself, that have only one light on their person, rechargeable cells are not a wise choice. Having a light that fires on such low voltage is a huge plus.



The OP stated he wanted to run the light on eneloops, Personally I don't recommend running an eneloop down to 0.5v even though it may not hurt it.


----------



## caram (Mar 1, 2017)

I like the beam pattern, will have to check it out next time in the depot.


----------



## caram (Mar 2, 2017)

Sorry for the wrong post above. 

+3 on the 1xAAA BLF348, Mag Mini and Solitaire, these are bulletproof and last you long time 

If you want 3xAAA more powerful and waterproof but affordable, I like the Duracell 350. got 2 of them for $5 each. Don't know what LED is inside but these are excellent throwers, I got the non-zoom versions.

I also like the X700 zoomie, really versatille 3xAAA, with older XM-L LED for $5, don't pay more because there is a lot of scum up-selling these. I really can't find anything that throws so far when zoomed in for $5. It is also an excellent flooder when you zoom out. I got a cheap generic holster (the one for C8) for $2 to extend the life.


----------



## MidnightDistortions (Apr 14, 2017)

caram said:


> If you want 3xAAA more powerful and waterproof but affordable, I like the Duracell 350. got 2 of them for $5 each. Don't know what LED is inside but these are excellent throwers, I got the non-zoom versions.



I've seen these first hand, they look great though i wonder why some people are having issues with the batteries draining while others don't (in the reviews), https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0164R8E8M/?tag=cpf0b6-20 Also they appear to be 4 AAA's. Maybe some of them are 3AAA, didn't find any though.


----------



## LightObsession (Apr 18, 2017)

The Nitecore MT06 is and excellent 2AAA light with two power levels and relatively good throw, due to it's relatively small LED, but it's over $20. I really like mine.


----------



## JerryM (Apr 19, 2017)

I suppose the OP has the lights by now, but am surprised no one, including me, mentioned the Hugsby XP2. On ebay they sell for less than $4.00 each when you buy 8. The XP1 is proobably the bese single mode 1-AAA for gifting. 
Jerry


----------



## Kaminari (Apr 23, 2017)

I just wrote my introduction, said I probably wouldn't post, yet here I am already... because...
I'm not a flashlight enthusiast (yet? I think?), but I do keep a small flashlight in any bag that I regularly carry, (and am looking to replace two ancient incandescent minis myself -I love this forum), and have been giving a lot of thought to the form and function of minis lately. Perhaps the question ought to be, what do you expect the recipients will do with the lights? If you're taking them camping, well, everyone's choice is more informed than mine - you can ignore the rest of this.

A non-enthusiast's mini might go in a bag, drawer or glove compartment and get used once in a while. If you hope it will be an EDC for a commoner like me, you might consider something like the Fenix UC01. I have been carrying something very similar on my keychain for years (same one, over a decade old). It's never in the way. It's on in my hand (with the car keys) in dark parking lots on the way to my car for safety. It's great when my porch light goes out, or I need to dig a real flashlight out of _ _ _ , or the kids have been playing with my car interior light settings...

Maybe a keychain light doesn't make a very bold impression as a gift, but if somebody adopts a safety habit because you made it easy to do, maybe they'll thank you more as time goes by. Just my thoughts. Now if you'll excuse me, I have to go buy that UC01 for my daughter. Cheers!


----------



## LightObsession (May 5, 2017)

+1 for the Mag Solitaire LED. I bought one last night and am quite please the the beam quality, tint and ease of use and it feels good in the hand. 

It's also waterproof to IPX7.

At 47 lumens, it's much brighter than many people want in a light this small, but some people will love that it's this bright.


----------



## xxo (May 5, 2017)

LightObsession said:


> +1 for the Mag Solitaire LED. I bought one last night and am quite please the the beam quality, tint and ease of use and it feels good in the hand.
> 
> It's also waterproof to IPX7.
> 
> At 47 lumens, it's much brighter than many people want in a light this small, but some people will love that it's this bright.





With only one mode there is going to be some compromise, but the Solitaire LED works for me - bright enough with enough throw for just about anything I would call on a key chain light to do, without being too bright to be useful for close up tasks like reading.


----------

